# Lehigh Gorge Scenic Railway



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

I came across these two UT videos concerning the LGSRY. I thought that ya all from back Pennsylvania way might be interested. Please look at the Chaos video first. What a difference two years make. 



Train Chaos at Jim Thorpe





The Final Days of the Lehigh Gorge Scenic Railway


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Neat videos, thanks for sharing. They have a great assortment of locos and rolling stock.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The beautiful hills of Pennsylvania!!!. I have several cousins that live in Jim Thorpe, and my family came from around that area. I hunted bear and deer down there years ago, along with small game. Nice videos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice, thanks for posting. Brings back memories when 765 was there.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very relaxing videos and I enjoyed watching those.

Does (or did) that railroad provide scheduled service between points or was it strictly a tourist railroad?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice videos. Thanks for posting Erie610.

I’ve taken a number of trips on the LGSRY and RBMN. The LGSRY site now just has links to the RBMN site. Jim Thorpe politicians shot their town in the foot big time.

RBMN runs excursions out of Pottsville, Schuylkill Haven, Port Clinton and Reading. And I see they have Santa Trains out of Minersville and Tunkhannock.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Lehigh74 said:


> Nice videos. Thanks for posting Erie610.
> 
> I’ve taken a number of trips on the LGSRY and RBMN. The LGSRY site now just has links to the RBMN site. Jim Thorpe politicians shot their town in the foot big time.
> 
> RBMN runs excursions out of Pottsville, Schuylkill Haven, Port Clinton and Reading. And I see they have Santa Trains out of Minersville and Tunkhannock.


I have cousins in Pottsville also, and my aunt and uncle are buried in Schuylkill Haven, and I know how to pronounce it too,lol!! Home of Yuengling Beer, the nations oldest brewery.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Passenger train with a caboose...I LOVE it! Long live the caboose!! :thumbsup:

Always heartbreaking to see a RR die.


----------



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

*NOT DEAD YET*

On one of the video's comment sections. Someone commented that the tourist RR just moved to another location. So it has not died just resurfaced at a temporary location. Another comment was that the city "Jim Thorpe" may renegotiate to solve the problem. 

LATER


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

I remember back to when the Reading and Northern ran tourist trains out of the north side of Reading up to Hamburg, where their shop was then. The Pacific, 425, started out in standard black, and the headlight was mounted at the top of the smokebox. They also briefly ran one of the Reading T-1's. IIRC, the T-1 may reappear some time in the near future.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

"The Reading Blue Mountain & Northern Railroad company refuses to pay the borough's amusement tax, insisting it is not an amusement."

FYI there is an abandoned tunnel that can be walked through ( a few years back) but not all the way through as it opens up to a river crossing with no trestle anymore!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Dennis461 said:


> FYI there is an abandoned tunnel that can be walked through ( a few years back) but not all the way through as it opens up to a river crossing with no trestle anymore!


I liked that tunnel so much, I copied it on my layout.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I read in the January issue of Railpace Newsmagazine that Jim Thorpe dropped its lawsuit to collect amusement taxes and is working to get LGSRY back in 2020.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Lehigh74 said:


> I read in the January issue of Railpace Newsmagazine that Jim Thorpe dropped its lawsuit to collect amusement taxes and is working to get LGSRY back in 2020.


 That's great news, even though I'm not close enough to give them my business.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Looks like the town managers of Jim Thorpe wised up, and will try to keep the railroad...


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I took this picture around the year 2000. Minolta SRT-101 with self timer.
The picture is getting old and faded like me.

Set the camera on the wooden fence looking into the tunnel.
It was difficult getting to the opening above the river, as they had blocked the other end with a pile of dirt and rock.
Once inside, we realized we should have brought a flashlight
We stumbled and felt our way through (notice the black soot on my right knee).


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

An area and railroad that I would enjoy but am not able to make trips that distance from home anymore. Beautiful scenery.


----------

